# Crawfish & Kona Crab B-day ABT's w-pics



## chisoxjim

Had some crawfish my buddy gave me after his crawfish boil I was @ Saturday. Took the tails, and as much as the "crawfish butter" as i could. Also took some Kona crab from last night, some cream cheese, a seeded jalapeno, some parsley, and some Tony C's. Tossed em all in the food processor, and turned out a great filling. Took the tops off some jalapenos, and cored them with a standard potato peeler. Filled the peppers, and fixed some bacon on top. Also doing some bb ribs.

mudbugs:



shelled:



kona crab:



kona shelled:



mix in the food processor:



cored jalapenos:




ready to go:



these will go on in a couple hours. time to flip the bbs' now.

thanks for looking


----------



## pineywoods

Those sound and look like they are gonna be great. Have a Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks Piney,

the mix was really tasty.  just a ton of flavor.  Should go well with supper(bb's, and a tortellini salad I made).


----------



## northern greenhorn

I love crawfish, any cajun food for that matter


----------



## chisoxjim

for sure, went to a crawfish boil on Saturday, a buddy had 350#'s flown up from louisiana. $25 a head... he even set me up with some to take home..


----------



## mballi3011

Yes it does sound really good to here Jim and you should really make a bunch of them and send them to all your buddies there BUDDY. Oh yea Happy Birthday too.


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks mark.  

I am only doing (7),  probably all but 1 or 2 for me as its just my wife daughter, and me tonight, and they arnt jalapeno eaters..


----------



## fire it up

Great Birthday meal, really got me in the mood for some ABTs now.

Hope the weather is better for your smoke, 45 and raining here


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks,

60 and sunny here.  pretty much one of the first or second smokes on the WSM where it has been above freezing..


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

Props from crawfish country.  Those are going to be great.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dang-it, chisoxjim, you're killin' me !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ever think of moving to PA ???

Hungry Bear'


----------



## chainsaw

I don't think you could have a better present happy b-day! I have only used canned crab (yeah I know) but love it! Will use this recipe for Easter, we are taking a bunch of food to Iowa.


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks guys,

ABT's were really good.  I hope to get some pics up tonight.


----------



## rbranstner

I wish I could get fresh crawfish I just love them!!! Great looking ABT's


----------



## bayouchilehead

That's just like my recipe except for the type of crab. Those are going to be great! I may have to make some this weekend.


----------



## miamirick

dang that looks too tasty, i'm hunting around now to see if i can find some crawfish around town. hope you have a fun birthday, but i guess you are if the smoker is on!!!  have a fun night


----------



## chisoxjim

these were really good,  had the weber kettle fires up to finish the ribs, so i tossed the ABTs on for a few seconds.













thanks for looking.  sorry about the delay.


----------



## chisoxjim

heres a bonus shot of the bb's I did as well


----------



## bayouchilehead

I notice you are laying the abt's on the grill. Give the site a look, they sell racks to put the abt's in so you don't have to worry about them falling through. I've been using one for years and love it!!!!

http://www.irondesert.com/


----------



## coacher72

Great looking ABT's. I too love crawfish, also. My Family is from Louisiana, had many crawfish boils in the backyard growing up. Miss that. Sometime I'll have to bite the bullet and have some flown in, then I'll give your crawfish/crab ABT's a try.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks,  

that was my 3rd crawfish boil of the season.  and probably the best.  the bugs were small erlier this year.  

I think I have one more boil on the schedule at the end of May to hit.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Looks great... I want to try some ABTs of my own this weekend...


----------



## wingman

Kepp em hot! I'm on my way with the beer! My god that looks good!


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks guys,  ribs passed the test, and were great cold from the fridge today.  

Some new things i tried this time:

no mustard slather on the ribs pre-rub.  Did a light rub in of my rub,  I really liked the contact of the rub on the pork.

also when the ribs were done I tossed them on a scorching hot Weber kettle to get a sear on them, and then added some jug bbq sauce.  really nice.  really took the ribs flavor to the next level.  Gonna do this again, and consider it for the couple of rib competitions I am doing this year.


----------



## sumosmoke

Jim - another great smoke from ya. I really enjoy reading your threads, you've got some great recipes!!


----------



## chisoxjim

I appreciate that,  

I love sharing, and cooking.


----------

